# how to remove paint on shell of loco



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey: i have a loco i want to repaint to katy colors. It is currently yellow and blue, going to white and red, donthave a sand blaster so how get paint safely removed??? Thanks


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

you can try oven cleaner or even alcohol for paint removal. I would test the plastic in the oven cleaner first as some plastics can be damaged by the stuff. Oh and well ventalated area as well. You can put the body in a plastic container and let it soak to assist in the paint removal.

Massey


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

saoking the entire shell overnight and then removing the softened paint with a tooth brush. but the exact mix to use will depend on plastic. i heard good things about pinesol. as well as horror stories...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You might also be able to paint over it if the lettering isn't heat-stamped.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Do we now this is a plastic shell?

If metal, go with EasyOff oven clean ... the yellow-can stuff. Spray in an old glass lasagna pan, or in a couple layers of tin-foil lasagna pans. Be careful, though, because the EasyOff will eat through a layer of the tin foil stuff. Work outside, and cover with another layer of tin foil for several hours. Scrub/rinse, dry, repeat if needed.

As for plastic ... Anton's right ... use caution whatever chemical route you go. Test first. Brake fluid is supposed to do a nice job removing paint from plastics, but I've never tried this myself.

TJ


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I use Simple Green. If its metal, I use brake fluid.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I have used the brake fluid. Best part is you can keep reusing it. Be careful what you touch with it, the stuff is caustic.


----------



## Thesepaperwings (Dec 29, 2011)

Or you could buy a Katy engine from me! 




hahahahahahahha.............plug!


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

*how to rwmove paint from shell*

Hey paperwings, do you have anything on yr end clearance like 80%off with free shipping


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I use any kind of oven cleaner. takes a few coats to get everything off but it works great and hasn't damaged any plastic parts yet. Generally I spray a good coat on the car and let it sit overnight outside. Then in the morning I put the car under warm water and hit it with a scrub brush. The paint peels right off easily. pete


----------



## Nolackofwanna (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi
I've removed paint from many plastic models using Castrol Super clean liquid Automotive cleaner...Its not harsh like oven cleaner (although oven cleaner does work) which removes the oils from the plastic and can make the plastic brittle.I pour it into a polyethylene tub and soak the item over night or longer to remove all of the paint.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I use the oven cleaner, and I put it in a ziplock bag overnight to maximize the usage of the fumes.


----------

